# How to Submit?



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

How do you normally submit compositions on this site? Do you guys prefer video uploads to YouTube, or would an MP3 file suffice? Or would Soundcloud be ok?

Also, is it alright to submit work-in-progress pieces? Most of the stuff I've been working on is incomplete, but I'd still like to share it in order to get feedback. Or do I have to wait until I have something complete?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't speak for anyone else, but any of the 3 ways you mentioned to upload have been done. Your second question about incomplete works, is entirely up to you, not us; however, let's face it, it's better to have it all. 

Now on another matter, I personally am bothered that you said "most" of your stuff is incomplete. For regardless of reasons why (other than the one I'm about to point to) you should usually have "most" of your stuff completed. What I fear is that you are leaving them incomplete because of doubts to their quality. If that's the case, you need to ignore nagging doubts and just push them to a final double bar. As you complete more and more they will get better in quality.


----------

